

6 Reasons Why Outsourcing Early Software Development for a Startup Is Tough - ikkenick
http://www.nebucom.be/blog/2014/09/03/6-reasons-why-outsourcing-early-software-product-development-for-tech-startup-is-a-tough-one/

======
ikkenick
I work a lot with tech startups, and have time and again seen that outsourcing
early software development for a tech startup is cumbersome, to say the least.
I wrote up some of my findings in a blog post, curious to see what you think
of it.

